# where to put the spear wheel



## syldale (Oct 29, 2010)

hi all we have an autotrail cheyenne 840 d which came with that sh*t fix & go which is another story . looking underneath  at the back there is room for a spare wheel  to fit the chassis is an alko    which most of the newish  m/h's  are on .  the new bessacarr  tag has the spare fitted underneth so i  rang alko chassis they quoted  me about £200 so i took a photo of the bessacarr and bought some steel rod went to a scrap yard to get the up and down mechanism  total cost about £30 . happy camping


----------



## Nosha (Nov 1, 2010)

The old bodge was to go round a scrapyard looking at any car with under boot spare wheel holder, however there's not many of this type of scrapyard left due to H&S etc. However there are a few companies selling underslung carriers for caravans which is another solution.


----------



## Randonneur (Nov 3, 2010)

Don't know why they can't still do it like my talbot express, spare wheel fits under the bonnet over the gearbox. The jack and wheelbrace stored in the seat box. 

I find it amazing that people pay so much for new motorhomes and caravans and then have to buy spare wheels as extras, absolutely barmy!!!!

Mind you, I'm told even new cars don't have spare wheels these days. To my mind, demonstrating that you can change a wheel in the event of a flat tyre should be part of the driving test!


----------



## syldale (Nov 3, 2010)

*spare wheel*



Randonneur said:


> Don't know why they can't still do it like my talbot express, spare wheel fits under the bonnet over the gearbox. The jack and wheelbrace stored in the seat box.
> 
> I find it amazing that people pay so much for new motorhomes and caravans and then have to buy spare wheels as extras, absolutely barmy!!!!
> 
> Mind you, I'm told even new cars don't have spare wheels these days. To my mind, demonstrating that you can change a wheel in the event of a flat tyre should be part of the driving test!


 hi randonneur you are right they should provied  a proper spare wheel .happy camping


----------



## noody (Nov 4, 2010)

My spare wheel fits into a space in an underfloor locker, I only carry my spare occasionally which I suppose is madness. The underfloor locker is used for kitesurf boards, if the spare is in there I can only get one board in, no spare wheel, two boards.

I'm driving a Burstner Elegance.

Go-on, tell me I'm silly driving around without a spare.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 4, 2010)

i drive around with two spares .and another two for the trailer. as well as all the instant fixes . i was a boyscout ..be prepared .


----------



## noody (Nov 4, 2010)

I forgot to mention that after lot's of negative comments from tyre fitters about that solution you squirt into your tube-less tyre I bought myself one of those rubber-string kits. You can easily repair a nailed tyre without even fully deflating. Seems they've become more and more popular instead of the full mushroom type repair which often needs the wheel to be re-balanced.

When you insert the rubber string you twist the inserting tool to form a knot inside the tyre.

They-said.


----------



## noody (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd thought of that, the most sensible thing to-do would be to carry my spare though I only take the spare out for local journeys to the beach.

My motorhome has an Alco chassis, I think there is a spare-wheel carrier that fits but I haven't yet researched the possibilty.

My last trip I towed a trailer, the van spare sat on the trailer A frame but I didn't have a spare for trailer, Murphy's-Law states that I would have had a blow-out on the trailer.

Do people actually have total failures on quality tyres ? I've only had two punctures in ten years. 


____________________________________________
Richard. Distinguished Kitesurfing Gentleman.
I don't do tricks.


----------



## Byronic (Nov 4, 2010)

With the mushroom type or any tyre puncture repaired from the exterior is generally considered a temporary fix until you can get a proper interior vulcanised repair, so as get you home solution would a short period of minor imbalance matter?


----------



## noody (Nov 4, 2010)

Continental Tyre customer service say you must-not use an internal vulcanised patch because then water can get through the nail-hole and rust the steel belts within the tyre.

I just had an internal patch fitted, it didn't hold the high pressure for a couple of days then seemed to stop leaking, according to Continental tyres I have to have the mushroom plug fitted but thanks for your comment. I appreciate the help.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 4, 2010)

they work really well, like i say have first seen them in maroc .had it fitted there got home and back three times with that repair no trouble . these days they can even push mushroom patches in from out side .i have some. as for temporary even new tyres are temporary . they get punctured as easily if not more quicker than old half worn out tyres . they can suck a nail or screw up into the tread easilier. but the string repais can fail mot,s if they get spotted.there are kits for sale on the web. i saw a kit yesterday in our local molevalley farm shop for 34quid .still good value . tools patches and glue.but still not a replacement for a spare .just an option not to use the spare .


----------



## Byronic (Nov 4, 2010)

There's always conflcting advice I have a French kit and it advises to vulcanise as soon as possible. Continental make a good point about rust but even with a mushroom repair how can you guarantee that the stalk is making a good water seal. Some pros reckon that once a tyre punctures it should be replaced.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 4, 2010)

when i worked for one of the big uk tyre companies the repair was to stick a patch on the inside of a tyre . we used self vulcanising patches . i must say we also used a proper heated vulcanizer as well sometimes . i do like the heated vulcanizers andfind lots of places use them in maroc . wish i could find a good seconhand one here .if any one knows of one forsale let me know please . i also carry tubes but get a puncture with a tube in and it goes down alot faster than a tubeless . i find by the time you have stopped the tyre wall is damaged . only use tubes as a last resort. have ha a few valves pop when a few yrs old . but just break the bead and pull in another one . you can use your jack to break the bead .i use a trailer leg . wind it down and its easy.always carry tyre levers as well . thats why i need so much payload . have just about a full workshop on board . inverter welder .steel strips box u channel . cable repair bits . air and water fittings . must cover as many breakdowns as possible . cant afford to be stuck in a remote place. have fun we do .cheers alan.


----------



## Byronic (Nov 4, 2010)

Alan thats just the way I get tyres off the rim, hydraulic jack against the chassis,then jack on a bit of ply on the tyre only need to break one bead for access. Only use the method to replace valves.
 Which raises another contentious issue... . valves... particularly on many motorhomes, most of which seem to be running around fully loaded on valves which I'm informed are only suitable for up to 60lbs sq in. Until I upgraded my valves they would occasionally blow, but I' ve not had a puncture in the same timespan.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 4, 2010)

mine uses bolt in valves on the mitzy .the vw lt came with rubber valves .i found three years was enough for them. all food for thought .still have rubber on the trailer . cant say they have been a problem .just have new ones when i fit new tyres. we do have to becarefull though and not start hysteria. 
i carry and use big gaiter patches as well . sometimes they are what you have to do to keep the wheels turning. i think the more travelled of us have read suvival driving books etc have seen tyres repaired wth bits of tyres bolted in with roof bolts and nuts ,abig gaiter patch and a tube . works but not motable .ha ha . they would have as fit.


----------



## Byronic (Nov 4, 2010)

*****, I do mean rubber valves, my van was originally fitted with rubber valves. After a blowout or two I then replaced with Ford Transit valves which have a brass core these supposedly are ok up to 100lbs. The van runs at 64lbs so a reasonable FOS margin. The steel valves are the very top end, but I didn't think most vans used these, perhaps the latest models are now compelled to, for the very reason I've highlighted.


----------



## noody (Nov 4, 2010)

I've just been to a garage that uses a type of mushroom repair that I've never seen, the mushroom part is the same as a vulcanised patch but attached to it is a rubber stalk with yet-again a thin wire stalk for pulling the rubber stalk through. Obviously the tyre inside is prepared for cold vulcanising and presumably a rubber solution is applied to the rubber stalk to stop any chance of water ingress.

Very interesting thread, my Burstner has steel valves that are bolted in though I thought that was because they are alloy rims. Bye-the-way, the alloys don't have a place for the tyre to disappear into in the case of a blow-out so I don't need those Tyron-Bands.

Right, better go and spend £10 to have a mushroom repair fitted in the place of an ordinary patch.


____________________________________________
Richard. Distinguished Kitesurfing Gentleman.
I don't do tricks.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 4, 2010)

you used to be able to hot vulcanize the inside and outside of a tyre .as i started tyre fitting in 77 ats were pulling all the hot vulcanizers out of depots . i never really found out why. i went on to work for michelin the parent company but never thought of asking the question . should have borrowed a hot vulcanizer and forgot to return it. they probably are the ones i see in maroc still doing a good job. i do believe rust can be a problem but i think i wear the tyres out before they get rusty. but i do find the string repairs a really good repair . did have one right on the shoulder of the tread and it kept getting ripped out it was a front tyre on unit. . had a hot vulcanized repair in zagorra in maroc got me home ok . the tyre was nearly bald any way . i was going to use a mushroom patch but as they only charged 60p to vulcanize it was a good deal . remember vehicles over 3500kg only need 1mm of tread not 1.6mm . i do get my moneys worth from my tyres dont really know how they stand the rough treatment i give them.


----------



## noody (Nov 4, 2010)

I hated replacing my last set of tyres, plenty of tread but 6 years old. I asked the guy at the garage about hot vulcanising he though there was an insurance issue so most garages send their tyres that require vulcanising to a specialist depot.

That's what he said.

Got my mushroom fitted, lovely. Whilst on the subject I just saw a small patch of blue-buttons growing in a part of our paddock.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 4, 2010)

there was something about doing repairs and people claiming .its all about the society we are in . how do you offer a repair you try your best it doesnt work and the customer says it caused this to happen . i want x amount of money . sometimes its better to just say no repairs . personally i use old tyres sometimes .if you have some old deep tread tyres send them to me i,ll take the chance and not blame you .ha ha .  course you could sell them in maroc or exchange for a fish or several loafs of bread . whats needed is slower less performance vehicles then we can get back to sensible priced tyres etc. if people skid today its not because they were driving bad its because the tyre was rubbish or the road never had a grippy surface.


----------



## noody (Nov 4, 2010)

You made some very good points, I didn't change my tyres for any other reason than whatever the accident I was involved in my insurer would first look at my tyres. If the claims investigator finds an excuse he'll use it and the manufacturers are very distinct about the age limitations of tyres regardless if they've been cosseted and cared for.

My outgoing tyres had zero tyre-wall compromises and the fronts would have lasted another two years if I'd stuck them on the back.

If were trying to be green then why are we throwing-away serviceable tyres ?


----------



## vwalan (Nov 4, 2010)

you are throwing them away through fear .i really dont think the insurers really care about age of tyres . there is no law that says you have to change them .but there is on visual condition. i ran my own garage for 20yrs and was a registered repairer with a few insurance companies . i dont believe they would make an issue of it. too many rumours set off by people that never get involved with insurers . send your tyres to me i shall get the extra use out of them . i had an incident in portugal 3 yrs ago a 4x4 hit the unit while i was asleep in the back . we found the vehicle in a main dealer several miles away . i had to get in an independant accessor to inspect and value my unity as its not a common vehicle . my tyres were several years old . my truck was a gravediggers before i had it , did hardly any miles . yes they measured the tread and had a quick look at the condition . but age is irelevant. i say changing tyres is abit like the c,cc rule of only towing 85 percent of the towing cars kerb weight . that also frightens folk into thinking it as some value . when an iveco daily weighs 2,000kg and can legally pull a trailer of 6,700kg . and some cars cant even pull 85 percent of its own weight legally. just scare mongery at its best.


----------



## Byronic (Nov 4, 2010)

Of course with the 5ver you don't need an MOT so can get away with tyres that most of us would have had condemned by the examiner. My tyres age crack long before the tread gets anywhere near 1mm, seems a shame to get rid, but no change tyre....no MOT.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 4, 2010)

nice idea but get caught with a bad tyre the punishment is more severe . you could try driving around that gets rid of the tread . ha ha . see you soon .same place same style. cheers alan. hee hee .you need  test set .thats the idea of the unit i can use it as a car here .just been to the coop shopping in it . no discount bits today though . usually knock the out of date stiuff out at 6 on a thursday. missed it . never mind . cheers alan.


----------



## syldale (Nov 4, 2010)

*spare wheel*



noody said:


> I'd thought of that, the most sensible thing to-do would be to carry my spare though I only take the spare out for local journeys to the beach.
> 
> My motorhome has an Alco chassis, I think there is a spare-wheel carrier that fits but I haven't yet researched the possibilty.
> 
> ...


 
 hi noodyi rang alco said about £200 for spare wheel carrier so made my own fit's like a glove just looking through web sites for valve extension's  saves getting underneath  to check pressure.happy camping


----------



## noody (Nov 5, 2010)

Well-done, thanks for letting me know. I've never heard or seen any reference to Alko specific wheel carriers.

£200 Eh, What does it look like ?


----------



## syldale (Nov 5, 2010)

*spare wheel*



noody said:


> Well-done, thanks for letting me know. I've never heard or seen any reference to Alko specific wheel carriers.
> 
> £200 Eh, What does it look like ?


 hi noody still trying to put pic's on forum and avatar's if you look at the new bessecarr
that's where i got the idea from . still trying to get the hang of p.c's


----------



## noody (Nov 5, 2010)

To put a picture on forum you need to use a free hosting site, I use, image shack

ImageShack® - Online Media Hosting


----------

